# I need another .40



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm stuck between a Sigma .40 and a Taurus 24/7 .40. I would like hear some pros or cons from you guys that own either gun.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

What do you have now, M&P 40 is a better gun then the Sigma .40 and know nothing of the 24/7 but heard people talk about them. What about the XD


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

i like the sigma 9 a ton, but went with the xd instead. that being said, the .40 obviously is the same gun. it felt great in my hand and just awesome overall.

taurus, like i just told another guy, all i have heard about them is not good. however, you can go into the taurus forum and read up and see how other people like it.

good luck with your choice

however, if you want to spend a little more dough, i'd highly recommend the xd40 because i love my xd9


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

TheReaper said:


> I'm stuck between a Sigma .40 and a Taurus 24/7 .40. I would like hear some pros or cons from you guys that own either gun.


You are in luck. I currently own both. S&W Sigma 40VE since 2006 and Taurus 24/7 for 3 months. I'll try to list all I can about them:

Weight - The Sigma is a lighter gun. That is good for carry but not great at the range. It definitely has more kick when shooting.
Capacity - The 24/7 carries 15 + 1, one more than the Sigma
Safety - The 24/7 has an external safety in a traditional position. The Sigma has no external safeties.
Trigger - I've had a trigger job done on my Sigma bringing it down to about 6.5 lbs of double action only pull, from 10. That said, the 24/7 is a single action trigger and the pull is noticeable lighter. Both have a pretty crisp break. My Sigma has a bit shorter reset and the Taurus has a bit longer initial travel.
Reliability - Both have been very reliable and not finicky about ammo choices. The Taurus has a double action second strike capability if the initial primer strike fails (I like this feature as I shoot a lot of reloads and encounter an FTF in about 1 of 100 bullets almost always due to primer)
Grip - To me this is a big difference with the Taurus winning hands down. The "Ribber Grip" of the 24/7 is the best mfgs. poly grip I've handled. It is very stable and cushions the hand well. A must for long range sessions with a 40 cal. Most people add an overwrap to the Sigma for a better grip.
Accuracy - I find them to be pretty equal. I shoot the Sigma better but just because I've had it a lot longer.
Durability - About 5,000 rounds through the Sigma and 500 through the 24/7. No complaints about the durability of the Sigma. Likewise from what I've read about the 24/7.
Cost - Got my Sigma for $250 after a $50 rebate and two extra free mags. That's $250 for the gun and 4 mags!!! I bought the Taurus for $359 and it came with 2 mags. Mags for both cost $35 - $40. 
Rails - the Sigma rail is labeled as an accessory rail. It is a bit thick and blocky and I've heard tails of some equipment not fitting. The 24/7 rail is pure Picatinny and should accept anything.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> You are in luck. I currently own both. S&W Sigma 40VE since 2006 and Taurus 24/7 for 3 months. I'll try to list all I can about them:
> 
> Weight - The Sigma is a lighter gun. That is good for carry but not great at the range. It definitely has more kick when shooting.
> Capacity - The 24/7 carries 15 + 1, one more than the Sigma
> ...


Thanks, that helps alot. I have a M&P 40 and that will be a hard act to follow. I like the price of the Sigma and the feel of the 24/7. I've never owned a Taurus but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> You are in luck. I currently own both. S&W Sigma 40VE since 2006 and Taurus 24/7 for 3 months.


Thank you for the write up, it really helped. But the pictures are what swayed me. I like the look of the Taurus.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Slowfire said:


> Thank you for the write up, it really helped. But the pictures are what swayed me. I like the look of the Taurus.


Cool. You won't regret the Taurus. I'm loving mine more every time out with it. I just bought a light/laser combo for the rail and after 1 - 2 more range session, my 24/7 will be full time in my nightstand.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Well my wife got me a Sigma 40 for Christmas and I really like it but I still plan on buying a Taurus 24/7 in the next couple of weeks. The Sigma was a good deal she got it for 249.00.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

That's a good woman you've got there. The Sigma is a great gun and you got it at a great price. Look around locally to see if a good gunsmith in your area will do a trigger job on it. I had mine done at 6.5 lbs. of pull with a nice crisp break and a travel stop, for $120. It was well worth the cost.


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

I own a Taurus in .38 Super and like it, but if possible, you might consider a Walther.... Why? I found the Taurus to be a little stiff and the slide/trigger mechanism to be heavy. If your looking for a CCW consider the new 40SW Walther PPS. The trigger pull is excellent and is much lighter. Then there is the German engineering component.

The pricing on Walthers has dropped a bit and you can now get a PPS for less than $575 or less.

Just a thought.


----------

